

EmberUp Data down, Ember up - paublyrne
http://emberup.co/

======
paublyrne
Ember changes constantly, which makes it hard as a a newcomer. So many posts
and answers online are basically out of date.

We need something like this, a regular blog that discusses Ember changes as
they happen for people who don't hang out on IRC or Slack a lot, in my
opinion. (I'm not involved with this project).

